# HELP!!!!



## brancsikia339 (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make a fly trap? My flies aren't hatching and I need to catch some. I already caught three but I have a lot of mouths to feed! Anyone know how to make an ESCAPE PROOF flytrap?


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

here's what i do

take a piece of deli ham, microwave it for 30 seconds

place outside in sunny spot

catch flies with a net, put into empty bottle and refrigerate until they slow down


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 25, 2012)

+1!


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 25, 2012)

wont find an escape proof one i dont think, but the ham idea works great


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> here's what i do
> 
> take a piece of deli ham, microwave it for 30 seconds
> 
> ...


thanks agent a!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup

Works well but taking dry indoor cat food and moistening it works even better


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> Yup
> 
> Works well but taking dry indoor cat food and moistening it works even better


Cool! Still nothing though


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 25, 2012)

Some good info on homemade fly traps:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=17558


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Cool! Still nothing though


Maybe it's too cold in your area??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

Exactly the problem

Got any small house spiders in your basement???


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 25, 2012)

NO SPIDERS!!!!!! I learned that the hard way!

Sorry...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> NO SPIDERS!!!!!! I learned that the hard way!
> 
> Sorry...


Trust me, Hertarem45, I remember that. Sorry for your loss, btw


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had luck in the past skimming the tops of shrubs and bushes with a "net" (my net is really a mesh umbrella shaped plate cover like you use to keep flys off your plate at a picnick...dollar tree find works great!) I also use this to trap flys that land on dog poop in the back yard in warmer months)

I have not yet tried setting up a white sheet hanging outside with a drop light or black light to attract moths etc.

(I have maybe 40-60 blue bottles and a grip of house flys going in two containers so have not needed to hunt in a few weeks now....thats alot of flies, but my Ladies like to eat!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 25, 2012)

Mothing is fun! you should try it some time


----------



## frogparty (Feb 26, 2012)

Bees make good feeders. They're out and about every day here.

Where are you located? I could give you some adults if you're local in California.

Where do you order your flies from? I've been getting amazi g hatch out rates with pupae from grubco


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Bees make good feeders. They're out and about every day here.
> 
> Where are you located? I could give you some adults if you're local in California.
> 
> Where do you order your flies from? I've been getting amazi g hatch out rates with pupae from grubco


Please don't use honeybees for this purpose.

Catching flies this time of year really depends on where you live. I would recommend just ordering some right now so you can get them ASAP and feed what you can in the meantime.


----------



## gripen (Feb 26, 2012)

Rick said:


> Please don't use honeybees for this purpose.
> 
> Catching flies this time of year really depends on where you live. I would recommend just ordering some right now so you can get them ASAP and feed what you can in the meantime.


Yes please do not use honey bees. They have a tough enough time already.


----------



## agent A (Feb 26, 2012)

sweat bees r better

they r smaller, and more managable for the mantis

they r a shiny metallic green so u can't miss them


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 27, 2012)

What about bumblebees?


----------



## Chivalry (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought this was spiffy and will be trying it.


----------



## ismart (Mar 2, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> I thought this was spiffy and will be trying it.


Very nice! My only concern is cutting a 40oz glass Budwiser bottle may be difficult! Oh! My bad i just noticed it sez plastic bottle. Do they sell bud in 40oz plastic bottles?  :lol:


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 8, 2012)

So, if the top part of the bottle is glued, how do U get the flies out?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> I thought this was spiffy and will be trying it.


That's what i did!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 8, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> I have had luck in the past skimming the tops of shrubs and bushes with a "net" (my net is really a mesh umbrella shaped plate cover like you use to keep flys off your plate at a picnick...dollar tree find works great!) I also use this to trap flys that land on dog poop in the back yard in warmer months)
> 
> I have not yet tried setting up a white sheet hanging outside with a drop light or black light to attract moths etc.
> 
> (I have maybe 40-60 blue bottles and a grip of house flys going in two containers so have not needed to hunt in a few weeks now....thats alot of flies, but my Ladies like to eat!!!!


I just use some 99 cent store nets and still they work really well! I tried the black light thing a few years back and caught a HUGE amount of sphinx moths. When I am desperate, I do the same thing with dog poop, if she has to go...



Hertarem45 said:


> Mothing is fun! you should try it some time


I love mothing, especially during the summer! I always catch some many different kinds it's hard to count! This summer, I'm going to go mothing, breed large moths, and raise caterpillars! You gotta love doing that!



meaganelise9 said:


> What about bumblebees?


Bumblebees make horrible feeders. They are really large and bulky, and most mantids would have a really high chance of being stung just because of the size.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 9, 2012)

If you used masking tape to seal the cup, you can easily remove the tape to remove the flies.


----------



## Chivalry (Mar 14, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> So, if the top part of the bottle is glued, how do U get the flies out?


I'd tape it. Painters tape comes off easy.


----------

